# upgrading from LR5 to LR6 on Mountain Lion?



## Lizzy J (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi ,
I want to upgrade my LR 5.7 to LR 6.0. At present I am on OSX 10.8.5 Mountain Lion. I will upgrade to Sierra later on. Been told it is advisable to upgrade to LR6 before installing Sierra. I know that LR6.7 is not compatible with Mountain Lion, but am hoping the earlier LR6 is.Is this correct? Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 20, 2017)

You can go ahead and upgrade to Sierra, and install LR6.10.1 (the latest) and THEN open Lightroom and you'll be fine. It's actually opening earlier versions on Sierra that messes up the preferences.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 20, 2017)

The spec for the latest LR6.10.1 is Mac OS X v10.10 (Yosemite), Mac OS X v10.11 (El Capitan), or macOS v10.12 (Sierra) With this note about earlier version "_Lightroom CC 2015.1/Lightroom 6.1 and earlier versions are supported on Mac OS X 10.8"  _
The recommendation to upgrade LR before Sierra was applicable when Sierra was first released.  No matter what operating system you are on, your LR5 catalog will not be affected by upgrading to Sierra. However running the LR5 app itself will be affected. 
If you are going to upgrade to MacOS 10.12.5 (Sierra) AND LR6, then you should install Sierra and not bother with LR5 but go ahead and upgrade to Lightroom CC 2015.10.1/Lightroom 6.10.1 before opening your LR catalog file


----------

